# sump pump base, add concrete pad?



## micgall (Dec 6, 2008)

My sump pump well is opened to the earth at the base. I would like to make a concrete pad (with holes) or have the sump sit on a stone. I dont like having the sand in there. Any concerns raised by this?


----------



## CraigFL (Dec 6, 2008)

Most sump pump crocks that I've seen either are poured concrete or black plastic corrugated type with a bottom so that the pump doesn't suck in debris.


----------



## travelover (Dec 7, 2008)

Are you sure there is no solid bottom? Sometimes sand washes in from the foundation drain tiles. If the bottom really is dirt, I'd install a hard surfaced bottom.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello Micgall:
My sump pump sits on half a solid 4" concrete block. It keeps it up far enough the sand and debris can settle to the bottom and not bother the pump.
Glenn


----------



## micgall (Dec 7, 2008)

Travelover/CraigFL you are right. I was reading the responses and got suspicious. This is a new home. When I did the house inspection I saw dirt and debris and removed everything that was visible, floating or at risk of getting into the impeller.

I have not had it the well dry... till recently (mostly dry given the cold weather here in Windsor Ontario). Underneath about 2" of sand and more construction debris lies the base.

Can you guess what i'll be doing this Holiday Season.
PS glennjanie... you have responded to me before and have a perfect track record. I'll probably be following you lead with a concrete block. Thanks guys for responses.


----------

